# Travelling to France from Northern Ireland



## ast (Aug 5, 2007)

Could anyone advise what would be the most economical way to France from Northern Ireland? We hope to go in late June and return in late August 2009. We have a Argos 747-2 and take our 2 dogs with us.?The prices from Rosslare to Cherbourg via Irish Ferries seem very expensive at around 1600 euros so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Most of the HGV drivers cross to Wales and travel down to Dover.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

i was going to ask would it be better to cross to the mainland then drive down to dover.


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

tommytli said:


> i was going to ask would it be better to cross to the mainland then drive down to dover.


I suggest the cheapest way will be to cross on P&O to Cairnryan or use your tesco vouchers to go with Stenaline......then drive down to Dover

It is a long slog down, A75, M6, M1, M20(so long as operation stack is not on). Make sure to time it so you are hitting Birmingham outside of rush hour and make sure you don't go the M6 toll it was £9 something and it went up in Jan....We did this route over christmas no traffic going up or down and saved over £18 not using that Toll.

Unless you live near the border with the south you will not save much in the way of distance going through Wales, it is 100miles belfast to dublin so you have to factor in that 200 return trip. The wales crossing is always more expensive than the belfast/larne to Scotland routes.....oh nearly forgot Dublin traffic is a nightmare.

The fuel on a the long drive down adds up too so work out how much it will cost to drive 600+ miles down the uk, then when you get to Calais you are going to want to get outta there too so more driving, the cost all mounts up. We have pets so the overnight boat is not really a great option and I hate boats.

My preference for channel crossing is the tunnel, no matter how cheap it is Seafrance is **** flithy and a terrible way to start your holiday.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

I have started to go Belfast Liverpool Go to the show at the Kings Hall this weekend. Norfolk Line usually do a very good show special offer Then go Dover Calais


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Patsy said:


> I have started to go Belfast Liverpool Go to the show at the Kings Hall this weekend. Norfolk Line usually do a very good show special offer Then go Dover Calais


Still not sure about leaving the dogs in the van overnight, when I was not there....

Will the OP let us know what they decide and how it goes....???


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

I travel at least twice a year to France and always go across landbridge through England. I normally can cross return for about the cost of one way direct even if you add in the extra diesel cost for the English trek.

I am fortunate as I live near Rosslare port and have found that getting the night sailing is the handiest option.

In you case if you did decide to go from Rosslare you could dive down during the day and cross to Wales that night. If you go by stena, they normally offer a package which gives you the option of the Channel Tunnel. 

We normally stop and go to bed about an hour after getting off the ferry at the services on the M4 and then the following morning drive on up to London and then to Folkstone. The advantage here is you hit the London orbital in the middle of the day when traffic is at its lightest.

We normally cross to France late afternoon and without huge pain.

I also have a 7m coachbuild and one tank of fuel will generally get me across.
If you go from the south you also have the advantage of filling up with cheaper diesel

Hope this is of help

Finyar


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello AST! You've been with MHF for quite a while, but I see this is your first post, and you have subscribed. Well done on both counts. :wink: 

I've just done a simple exercise using AutoRoute, inputting Belfast and Dover only. The result is a 500 mile trip, taking about 10 hours. It's a route I know well, no huge trauma, taking in A75 from Stranraer, M6, A66, A1 to A14, M11, Dartford Crossing, then onward to Dover. There'll be lots of chances to stop for toilet-breaks, meals and over-nighting on a caravan site. 

If we allow you 22 mpg for the journey, then, at present fuel costs, you're looking at £100 each way. Add on the return ferry from/to Belfast, £288, and two nights stop-over to/from Dover, £40, plus ferry fare over the Channel, £185, plus food etc... you'll get some change from £750.

StenaLine costs: Belfast/Stranraer return, MH up to 10m, £288

NorfolkLine costs: Dover/Dunkirk ferry £35 return, length up to 9m £90, pets £60, fuel surcharges £0.02 (!!) Total: £185.02

Very simplistic, I know, but I can think of better ways of spending the change from your €1600!!

Excuse me for teaching grandma to suck eggs, but I think that you'd need to look upon the journey through Scotland/England as being part of the holiday, rather than a necessary chore to be endured before the holiday starts. After all, you'd be passing through some beautiful areas with stunning scenery.

That's my two-penneth, for what it's worth.

Whatever you decide, wherever you go, enjoy.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Ireland to France*

 Ciao, about 3 or 4 years ago I did Rosslare - Roscoff, and it was quite cheap in July. Is this not a suitable option nowadays?
Actually it was quite funny, because motorhomes had to be put on last because of the height of the car decks. A French motorhomer thought he'd jump the queue. He did, and ripped his roof off!
Can't remember the exact fare or the ferry line. I'd been to visit son/grandchildren in Galway, and remember really enjoyed the drive down to Rosslare. I had crossed originally from Stranraer to Larne.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi AST, me again! I've just been playing some more! :roll: 

IrishFerries, Rosslare to Roscoff return, 26 June to 22 August (Look out! There's a bank holiday on Monday 31 August, 09) €1600 WOW!!

I'm sorry to say this but... "It's a no brainer!" :roll:  My £750 against your €1600!! :!: 

Yes, you save 200 miles each way on fuel but spend all your time on a boat with your motorhome parked below. And then the ferry company insists that you pay for accommodation as well! Quite frankly my dear, I'd rather be in my motorhome, touring, saving money. If you have money to throw away, let me know and I'll be there to catch it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JMS64 (Jan 11, 2008)

Norfolkline are offering up to 50% off at the Holiday Show in the Kings Hall, Belfast this weekend.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi AST me again 

I have two dogs which dictate all my travel arrangements My life revolves around them, minature long haired Dachshunds This being the reason I do not use the Santander Ferry Have checked out all routes and found Belfast Liverpool or Belfast Stranraer the best. No problem with them staying in the comfort of the MH At the show today fifty percent off Belfast Liverpool


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi tommytli, 'the mainland' !!!!! - GB is as much an island as IRL, Continental Europe is surely the 'mainland'


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

there are 4 ferries that cross from cork see here 
i did a quick check end june to end aug on a saturday 7.5m m/h £500 ish with l&d lines 
chapter


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi ast,were going identical timing to yourself.I did a good looking around and found.....(I'm in Dub so slightly easier for me)

upto 7m motorhome,2 adults,1 child,2 toddlers

DUB-HOLY 27/6 €224

DOV-CAL 30/6 €34

Return

CHER-ROS 30/8 €284

Total€542


Roslare- Roscoff was coming in at €1285 return


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Chapter, the only ferry I am aware of from Cork is the overpriced Brittany Ferries once a week sailing, what are the other three.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

click here
sorry its rosslare not cork
chapter


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Jean Luc 

You have just lit a few fuses. A subject not for this Forum


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Patsy, shur 'twas just a bit of tongue in cheek. The term always amuses most of us here and I just couldn't resist. hope we're still friends.
Colin


----------



## ast (Aug 5, 2007)

Firstly I would like to thank everyone for their time and help, especially as this was my first post!I will now take time and look at all these options.
Many many thanks.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

No fuse lit or fall out at this end Colin


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*N. Ireland to France*

If you are intending to keep to the Atlantic side of France I think you will find it is cheaper to go by Celtic Line, Rosslare-Cherbourge, The ship is basic, mainly freight, but takes cars M/Homes etc. The last time I used it which was in '06 the cabin and meals were included in the fare. The vessel was originally owned by P+O. who sold it and the service to Celtic Line. If you are intending to go to Belgium/ Germany etc then going by the English channel will propable work out cheaper.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We did Belfast-France last September. We went Dublin-Holyhead with Irish Ferries (using the tunnel avoids all the Dublin traffic and you're directly at the port in no time at all) Taking the evening ferry we were able to park up in the car park on the other side (ear plugs made it perfectly acceptable). We got a crossing Dover-Calais for around £60 return.

i was recently investigating prices for travelling to the mainland (there's that word again!) somewhere in May - July and was coming up with figures between £240 and £270; that was out from Dublin and back from Troon - Belfast. Doesn't include English Channel of course.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

*SPARKED ME INTO ACTION*

I have already made a booking for Belgium GP 2009 and had not booked ferries. The prices quoted on this post frightened me. I have just booked P&O Dublin - Liverpool return (flexible) mid August £234 returning early Sept, Norfolk Line Dover - Dunkirk £78 return

We normally use Irish Ferries Rosslare - Cherbourg and tour the Atlantic coast, last year was about £500 return, this year just under that. So hopefully £182 for diesel will get us there and back in terms of landbridge excluding touring miles.

Any good sites around Liverpool for the overnight stop?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi ast. With the exception of the Irish Channel our journey to "the mainland" is not so very much longer than yours (if a bit cheaper!). I would like to highlight UncleNorm's point about making the journey through England part of the holiday. 

We try to plan in a couple of nights at Oxford which means you get a full day to do the tourist thing. Lots of other places will break the trip up so you arrive on "the mainland" refreshed rather than feeling you have spent the last few days driving non stop.

We do A75/M6(including the Toll)/A42/A40/M25/M2 route and stay overnight at Dover for an early crossing. This means if there are traffic jams (only happened once) we are not stressed about missing a boat/tunnel booking.

Which ever way you go have a safe and happy time.

Sue


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi AST

Did some research and planning last night for our trip in August.

P&O Dublin - Liverpool is cheapest Irish Sea crossing
Depart 10:00 - Arrive 18:00. Too late to go very far.
Booked Caravan Club CL 28 miles south east of Liverpool for 1 night.
Travel to Dover next day
Stay overnight on Caravan Club site near Dover
Dover Dinkirk next afternoon 2PM

Return from Dover to somewhere south of Birmingham for overnight stop, then to the CL outside Liverpool again for 10Am start to Dublin next day.

If we were going to the French Atlantic coast then I would still consider Irish Ferries though.


----------

